
Allo’s Tryout: 5 Days with Google’s Annoying Office Intern - jonbaer
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/22/technology/personaltech/allos-tryout-5-days-with-googles-annoying-office-intern.html
======
k2xl
YMMV obviously, but I think the Google assistant has been mostly accurate (in
my case).

I follow NBA, and have a few friends in a Facebook group chat where we just
talk about NBA.

I tried to move the group to Allo, because the assistant is actually very
relevant. When we have a debate about a player, being able to write "@google
How many rebounds per game did Dwight Howard have last season?" And get
results right away is actually really perfect for us.

Here was the problem, the group didn't want to download another chat app. A
few folks wanted us to switch to iMessage, some folks to GroupMe. We ended up
switching to GroupMe.

The problem as I see it is that it is hard to move people to use new chat apps
because, as the article mentions, there are just so many chat apps (add
GroupMe to the list).

I think what will end up happening is that Slack will dominate for businesses,
WhatsApp for messages with international members, iMessage for iOS families
and friends, Facebook chat for the one off messages to folks that don't have
the other apps. A prediction at least...

